# Sawstop Again?



## Bill60 (May 10, 2011)

I have posted a few times in the last year or so and have read all the opinions for, and against the Sawstop technology and the saw itself. I understand, I get it, I agree, I disagree…and so on.

I bought my old Delta table saw because I love the idea of having a beautiful old piece of machinery that is American made. I have probably spent more than I should but it was never about the money as much as it was about preserving a good old saw and enjoying it. I suppose if I really wanted to, and if the added safety was a concern, I would buy a Sawstop that is made in China. I don't want to debate Sawstop yet again.

In your experienced opinions, are there ways for me to practically eliminate table saw accidents? As an example, if I never take off the blade guard, allways use a push stick or block etc. I am probably too tired to be writing this tonight but I don't want these conversations about the Sawstop to ruin my joy of having and using my saw.

O.K. you can clobber me now.


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Get a shop helper and have them make all your cuts. No matter how many precautions you take, there's always something else that can go wrong. Never assume you have found a foolproof method.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Adding a power feeder, a riving knife (a huge project), and a blade guard supported from above would be possible measures you could take. There would still be instances where these devices will get in the way and have to be removed. Also, these additions could cost as much as the SawStop itself.

Maybe, you can get a SawStop and hide it in the back room and keep your legacy iron on display?


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

No matter what safety precautions you take nothing is 100%, however you greatly reduce your risk of injury this way. The main thing is to stay focused and don't get distracted by anything when your using any equipment. Plenty of people get hurt on simple everyday tasks, usually because it's so repetitive most people figure , I do this every day for 30 years I know what I'm doing, that's when accidents happen, over confidence can be the most dangerous thing.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Use common sense, if you think it may be dangerous….DON'T DO IT.
Keep your workarea in front and behind your table saw CLEAN, prevent stumbling,falling, keeping you focused on what you are cutting.
EXAMPLE: Mt wife used to come to the shop and call me for lunch or coffee or phone call, she used to FLICK the light switch to get my attention !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AS much as I love her, I quickly pointed out to NEVER DO THAT ANYMORE, if I were cutting on the table saw(or any power tool) that BRIEF SECOND could cause an accident that WE BOTH don't want.
Take the time to SET your fence parrallel with your blade.
AND lastly: REAL IMPORTANT: DRUGS-ALCOHOL DO NOT BELONG in the workshop. As much as I used to enjoy my "Refreshments" I can honestly say, in 35 years I NEVER used a power tool after I had a wobbly pop !


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

How about adding a sliding table ?










Should help


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The best way to stop table saw accidents #1 buy a Saw Stop #2 Use push sticks and feather boards #3 When sawing thin pieces have the the thin piece cut on the fall off side of the blade not between the blade and the fence one side . #4 Buy after market splitter or better yet a riving knife. #5 stand to one side to prevent getting hit buy kick back.
#6 Do not allow people who are not familiar with table saw safety in your shop while using a table saw.
*Remember the best safety tool you have is between your ears* DON'T GET DISTRACTED EVEN FOR A SECOND.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have worked on the shop floor of industrial woodworking plants and machine shops for 40 years in production and maintenance and my job has always been hands on. I have operated table saws for 40 years and I have never been injured other than from heavy lifting and ordinary wear and tear on my body from bending and stooping and working under and on machinery. I have always been overly cautious. However, about a year ago I had a table saw kickback accident and it happened in the blink of an eye. I was lucky and fortunately it missed my side and just numbed my fingers but the part knocked one helluva gash in a plywood side of a cabinet behind me. An accident can happen to anybody, anytime. Just a lack of concentration, a distraction, fatigue, or just not being in the right frame of mind can cause an accident. All we can do is follow all of the common sense safety rules and work carefully. You will never eliminate the possibility of a serious accident happening even with a Sawstop. Because I'm 61 years old now and my concentration may not be 100% of what it was when in my prime (just like everything else) I wish that I had a Sawstop but I can't afford one. However, I may one day find out that I can't afford not to have one. I only hope that day never comes. I hope that day never comes for any of you fellas either.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's a simple piece of advice that my brother gave me when I took up woodworking for a living.

Never put your fingers where you wouldn't put your [insert regional word for penis here].


----------



## lizardhead (Aug 15, 2010)

Now that's funny. I laughed a good one there "renners"


----------



## Rob186 (Jan 4, 2012)

I live by that peace of wisdom


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

1. Don't hand feed when ripping solid wood. Use a power feeder. Safest
practice is to rip all solid wood stock on the band saw.

2. Don't cross-cut panels using a rip fence. Use a cut-off box or sliding table.

3. Use an overarm guard at all times.

4. Cut tenon cheeks on the band saw.

5. Don't use dado blades.

6. Use a vertical splitter if possible.

7. Use appropriate outfeed support for every cut.

8. Think through every cut before making it.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

If I followed Loren's #1-6, I wouldn't need a table saw. 

Read every book on table saws you can find.
Don't be afraid of the saw.
Find someone with a lot of experience that can tell you what not to do. Although there are probably too many people who think they are safe but are really not.


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

Let's get the "standardized forum responses" out of the way first.

"Anytime you spend money in a way I don;t think is right, you are dumb."

"Whatever type of machine you want, it's wrong if I don;t like that one also."

"If your way of doing something doesn't come from me telling you to do it, it's wrong."

Other than that, there is no reason you can't enjoy your table saw even though it's not a "whatever brand has caught other peoples fancy". You have to be safe on whatever saw you buy and the name tag on the front is less important than the person operating it anyway. If you like it, have fun and don;t worry about us! Some will be hanging out in cyberspace giving each other a hard time no matter just so jsut go have fun while we tick each other off!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Good alignment, proper blade selection, sharp blades, cutting flat/straight boards, using featherboards, pushsticks, splitter/riving knife, blade guards, keep the table waxed and free of debris, etc., are all things you can do to increase safety on a TS.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

*I am probably too tired to be writing this tonight*

Be able to *recognize* when you might be too tired, distracted or hurried to use your saw *and stop*.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

The crazy thing about all this…we all, and I mean ALL have had accidents of some sort. Tablesaws, routers, bandsaws, (insert your favorite tools here). Heck, I'll bet when settlers were building log cabins with axes, hatchets and two man hand saws, people got hurt worse than now.

The crazy thing is, we never see it coming. We can only analyze the after. We are chugging along, remembering all the things we are supposed to do, and accidents still happen. Now if, but WHEN. Truth is, we are human, and the best we can do is the best we can do. There is no such thing as a foolproof power tool, period. Put as much money as you want into it, still the possibility of an accident is there. So a Sawstop can prevent cutting off your finger. Can it prevent you from getting castrated from a flying board? Or getting a knot thrown out of a board into your face? We enjoy our hobby in a room filled with powered blades, corase sanders, razor sharp cutters. Like it says in the opening page of my motorcycle manual. The only true safe position on a motorcycle is to not get in the seat…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

1. Check your footpath around the saw before you turn it on. Make sure there are no trip hazards in the way.

2. Try not to use your saw as a storage shelf when not in use. The less you have to remove before using it, the less likely you leave something behind that triggers an accident.

3. Be very familiar with your power button. I tend to power on and off a new tool a number of times before use, just to get me coordinated with it so I remember it if something happens.

4. If you find yourself asking "Is this cut safe?" it isn't.

I tend to look at power tools like wild animals. If I am scared of it, it will bite me. If I think it is my best friend and treat it lightly, it will bite me.

Enjoy your Delta.

David


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

"There is no such thing as a foolproof power tool," 
A true pearl of wisdom. Trying to "foolproof" a spinning blade with chunks of C-4 carbide on it is like trying to get a teenager to listen to "advice". The mentions of kick backs, flying knots, hell even carbide tips coming off for whatever reason IS NOT covered by a "Saw Stop". The "operator" in a ballistic enclosure feeding wood into a stock feeder which pushes it through the blade might prevent injuries. But what fun would that be? Above were mentioned TABLE SAW SAFETY RULES. There's so many other "rules" out there. The web is FULL of pages on lots of other GOOD safety tips for ALL types of machinery. The ones I saw on a "list" one time included "Never go into the shop when you're tired, pissed off, distracted, or in a hurry". I guess the "tap on the shoulder" when you're in the process of machining a piece would be another. Tell whomever that if there is a machine running and you are involved in its use to WAIT until it's turned off before they attempt communication. I guess that falls into the "distraction" column. Reminds me of the first time I had a cell phone on "vibrate" with my hands in a live 480V panel and got a call. That scared the beJesus outa me. "WTF am I touching?" I thought.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, lots of good information and life experience with a TS. I would think that a lot of the info would apply to just about any power tool in the shop. Any of them can bite you without warning.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

There is a learning curve for every power tool. Power tools should be treated exactly the same as firearms. Once you know the basics, it's a matter of expanding on those basics. Always think twice or more before turning on that machine. Air Force pilots go through a check-off list before taking off. A similar check-off list for machine tools is not a bad idea. It's outlined by those who work machines, but not always followed. That's what causes accidents. OSHA come along and mandates all sorts of safety devices to make machines accident proof. Of course that can't always be done and safety devices are often bypassed; accidents result.
Like the AF pilot, a dedicated focus on safety has to be followed by the woodworker. No amount of instructions, warnings or cautions will make you a safe woodworker, so you need to approach woodworking, especially working with dangerous tools with the same dedication an AF pilot does.


----------



## jm8 (Jan 26, 2012)

Being that we are humans, you can never eliminate accidents. It's limiting those accidents that matters. For me, fatigue is my biggest enemy. When I start to try to push through to get the job done, then I am asking for trouble. I had a very bad kickback because I wasn't smart enough to call it a day. I was lucky I was standing to one side, so when that wood zipped by at 60mph, it broke my cellar window, instead of it embedding in my head. That would of taken some explanation to my wife. 
Safe working to all.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Good advice here. I may have missed it as I scanned through the responses, but another one is to never stand behind the blade. I make an exception when working with large pieces of plywood, but that is about it.


----------

